# Kernal Data Inpage Error



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Recently been having a problem with my laptop and have absolutely no idea how to get around the problem despite hundreds of Google searches. It seems that every issue of the same problem is different in terms of fixing it. And that is why I pick your wise heads. 

The message, and horrible blue screen comes up Kernal Data Inpage Error, and has been happening more and more. Now, using BlueScreenView I am able to see, and show you, what is causing the problems. It seems like many different drivers which means it's probably not a case of updating?


Mini122211-01.dmp	22/12/2011 21:34:20	KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR	
0x0000007a	0xc0403d60	0xc0000185	0x8173c860	0x807aca9a	ataport.SYS	ataport.SYS+fa9a	ATAPI Driver Extension	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+7cc38	ntkrnlpa.exe+77f8a	ntkrnlpa.exe+99331	ntkrnlpa.exe+4ddd4 C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini122211-01.dmp	2	15	6002	156,392	
Mini121811-01.dmp	18/12/2011 21:39:59	KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR	0x0000007a	0xc0403d50	0xc0000185	0x71f54860	0x807aaa9a	ataport.SYS	ataport.SYS+fa9a	ATAPI Driver Extension	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+7cc38	ntkrnlpa.exe+77f8a	ntkrnlpa.exe+99331	ntkrnlpa.exe+4ddd4 C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini121811-01.dmp	2	15	6002	152,232	
Mini121111-01.dmp	11/12/2011 21:56:24	KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR	0x0000007a	0xc0452b18	0xc0000185	0x932c0860	0x8a563165	mup.sys	mup.sys+a165	Multiple UNC Provider driver	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+7cc38	ntkrnlpa.exe+77f8a	ntkrnlpa.exe+99331	ntkrnlpa.exe+4ddd4 C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini121111-01.dmp	2	15	6002	156,392	
Mini111711-01.dmp	17/11/2011 13:08:34	KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR	0x00000077	0xc0000185	0xc0000185	0x00000000	0x13d7b000	ntkrnlpa.exe	ntkrnlpa.exe+cdb3f	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6002.18533 (vistasp2_gdr.111025-0338)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+cdb3f	ntkrnlpa.exe+94eec	ntkrnlpa.exe+76bfe	ntkrnlpa.exe+344d8 C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini111711-01.dmp	2	15	6002	152,232	
Mini110911-01.dmp	09/11/2011 12:40:52	KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR	0x0000007a	0xc0403d30	0xc0000185	0x4b850860	0x807a6012	ataport.SYS	ataport.SYS+14012	ATAPI Driver Extension	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+7cc38	ntkrnlpa.exe+77f8a	ntkrnlpa.exe+99331	ntkrnlpa.exe+4ddd4 C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini110911-01.dmp	2	15	6002	152,232	
Mini101911-01.dmp	19/10/2011 18:14:34	KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR	0x00000077	0xc0000185	0xc0000185	0x00000000	0x12fb8000	ntkrnlpa.exe	ntkrnlpa.exe+cdb3f	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6002.18533 (vistasp2_gdr.111025-0338)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+cdb3f	ntkrnlpa.exe+94eec	ntkrnlpa.exe+76bfe	ntkrnlpa.exe+344d8 C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini101911-01.dmp	2	15	6002	152,232	
Mini080211-01.dmp	02/08/2011 12:01:51	KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR	0x0000007a	0xc0403d10	0xc0000185	0x992c3860	0x807a2a9a	ataport.SYS	ataport.SYS+fa9a	ATAPI Driver Extension	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+7cc38	ntkrnlpa.exe+77f8a	ntkrnlpa.exe+99331	ntkrnlpa.exe+4ddd4 C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini080211-01.dmp	2	15	6002	152,232	
Mini031811-01.dmp	18/03/2011 00:04:56	MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS	0x00000044	0x855d18b0	0x00000e7a	0x00000000	0x00000000	hal.dll	hal.dll+7700	Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+cdb3f	ntkrnlpa.exe+a75bb	ewusbmdm.sys+127f8	ntkrnlpa.exe+531a C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini031811-01.dmp	2	15	6002	146,032	
Mini090610-01.dmp	06/09/2010 19:55:00	IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL	0x0000000a	0x00000000	0x0000001b	0x00000001	0x81e7ba7f	win32k.sys	win32k.sys+d3956	Multi-User Win32 Driver	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)	32-bit	ntkrnlpa.exe+5adc4	ntkrnlpa.exe+39a7f	ntkrnlpa.exe+bb804	ntkrnlpa.exe+224b30 C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini090610-01.dmp	2	15	6001	139,192	

Sorry for the layout, to summarise that load... the crash dumps are faulty ATAPI driver extension 4 times, NT Kernal and System 2 times and Multiple U something once. At my wits end with this now really, any kind of help would be greatly appreciated. Thankyou kindly. :flowers:


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

By the way, gone to C: and checked for errors, all clear. MalwareBytes all clear and anti virus all clear too.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

can you follow the instructions below to post the actual mini dump file shere 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope these are done right, thanks very much. Its saying the reliability and performance file is invalid? Although it did say that everything was passed? Thankyou again


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

ataport.SYS
mup.sys

Test your hard drive for any issues 
Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

After that boot into safe mode 
run this command "sfc /scannow"


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to be a pest, and possibly ask a stupid question!

My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5735, which manufacturers diagnostic software do I need? Reading through I'd say Seagate, as from what I gather it says I can use on any computer?

Thankyou


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Specifically:

SeaTools for Windows v1.2.0.6 (10.15.2011)
SeaTools for Windows has replaced SeaTools Online. SeaTools for Windows is a comprehensive, easy-to-use diagnostic tool that helps you quickly determine the condition of the disc drive in your external hard drive, desktop or notebook computer. It includes several tests that will examine the physical media on your Seagate disc drive and any non-Seagate disc drive. 

SeaTools for Windows tests USB, 1394, ATA (PATA/IDE), SATA and SCSI drives. It install onto your system. SeaTools for Windows is completely data safe. 

You can run SeaTools for Windows to test your disc drive if your PC has:
Microsoft Windows 7, Vista, XP or 2000.
Microsoft .NET Framework v2.0 - Available for download (approximately 23 MB) from Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads. Search the site for .NET 2.0 or go directly there.
VGA 1024x768 or greater graphics capability
- Download SeaTools for Windows (32-bit) Setup file
- View Additional Information


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bumped for loda to see, cheers


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry problem still not fixed, anybody have any ideas how I do the last step suggested?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Actually since it's a Western Digital Scorpio Blue drive Data the .ISO of Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for dos is what you want to use, D/L and burn to a CD then boot from the CD to run the test that way it takes any windows/drivers issue out of the equation.

The last 3

```
KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (7a)
The requested page of kernel data could not be read in.  Typically caused by
a bad block in the paging file or disk controller error. Also see
KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR.
If the error status is 0xC000000E, 0xC000009C, 0xC000009D or 0xC0000185,
it means the disk subsystem has experienced a failure.
If the error status is 0xC000009A, then it means the request failed because
a filesystem failed to make forward progress.
```
 


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini122211-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18533.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.111025-0338
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x8241a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82531c70
Debug session time: Thu Dec 22 16:32:38.340 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:33:46.093
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7A, {c0403d60, c0000185, 8173c860, 807aca9a}

Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (7a)
The requested page of kernel data could not be read in.  Typically caused by
a bad block in the paging file or disk controller error. Also see
KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR.
If the error status is 0xC000000E, 0xC000009C, 0xC000009D or 0xC0000185,
it means the disk subsystem has experienced a failure.
If the error status is 0xC000009A, then it means the request failed because
a filesystem failed to make forward progress.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0403d60, lock type that was held (value 1,2,3, or PTE address)
Arg2: c0000185, error status (normally i/o status code)
Arg3: 8173c860, current process (virtual address for lock type 3, or PTE)
Arg4: 807aca9a, virtual address that could not be in-paged (or PTE contents if arg1 is a PTE address)

Debugging Details:
------------------


OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'HIDPARSE' and 'parport.sys' overlap

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000185 - The I/O device reported an I/O error.

DISK_HARDWARE_ERROR: There was error with disk hardware

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7a_c0000185

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  8af6fcac -- (.trap 0xffffffff8af6fcac)
.trap 0xffffffff8af6fcac
ErrCode = 00000010
eax=00000001 ebx=856ae9e8 ecx=00000000 edx=848c5054 esi=89f84008 edi=856d30e0
eip=807aca9a esp=8af6fd20 ebp=8af6fd30 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010202
ataport!IdePortScanChannel:
807aca9a 8bff            mov     edi,edi
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82491f8a to 82496c38

STACK_TEXT:  
8af6fb64 82491f8a 8a08d200 8af6fbc0 82532800 nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x24d
8af6fc18 824b3331 807aca9a 00000000 00000000 nt!MiDispatchFault+0xd81
8af6fc94 82467dd4 00000008 807aca9a 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x10c6
8af6fc94 807aca9a 00000008 807aca9a 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
8af6fd1c 807b0ec7 856d30e0 8251c13c 856d3028 ataport!IdePortScanChannel
8af6fd30 82627cb9 856d3028 856d4308 8490e580 ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+0x3d
8af6fd44 824bfe22 856ae9e8 00000000 8490e580 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
8af6fd7c 825effe2 856ae9e8 c1e11446 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
8af6fdc0 82458efe 824bfd25 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d
807b0ec7 56              push    esi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ataport

IMAGE_NAME:  ataport.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49e01eee

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7a_c0000185_ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d

BUCKET_ID:  0x7a_c0000185_ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=82512920 ebx=c0000185 ecx=8251a200 edx=000000dc esi=8251293c edi=00000000
eip=82496c38 esp=8af6fb00 ebp=8af6fb64 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x24d:
82496c38 8b4b14          mov     ecx,dword ptr [ebx+14h] ds:0023:c0000199=00000000
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8af6fb64 82491f8a 8a08d200 8af6fbc0 82532800 nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x24d
8af6fc18 824b3331 807aca9a 00000000 00000000 nt!MiDispatchFault+0xd81
8af6fc94 82467dd4 00000008 807aca9a 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x10c6
8af6fc94 807aca9a 00000008 807aca9a 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 8af6fcac)
8af6fd1c 807b0ec7 856d30e0 8251c13c 856d3028 ataport!IdePortScanChannel (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af6fd30 82627cb9 856d3028 856d4308 8490e580 ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+0x3d (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af6fd44 824bfe22 856ae9e8 00000000 8490e580 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
8af6fd7c 825effe2 856ae9e8 c1e11446 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
8af6fdc0 82458efe 824bfd25 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start    end        module name
80404000 8040b000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8040b000 8047b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
8047b000 8048c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8048c000 80494000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80494000 804d5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
804d5000 805b5000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
805b5000 805e7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8060b000 8067c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8067c000 8068a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8068a000 806d0000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
806d0000 806d9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806d9000 806e1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806e1000 80708000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
80708000 80717000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
80717000 80719900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8071a000 80724000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
80724000 80733000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80733000 8077d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
8077d000 8078d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8078d000 80795000   UBHelper UBHelper.sys Wed Jan 30 20:30:26 2008 (47A124B2)
80795000 8079d000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8079d000 807bb000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
807bb000 807c5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
807c5000 807d3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
807d3000 807e3000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
807e3000 807ec000   psdfilter psdfilter.sys Mon Feb 18 08:49:54 2008 (47B98D02)
81820000 81a24000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
81a40000 81a49000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
81a60000 81a6e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8241a000 827d4000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Tue Oct 25 09:24:14 2011 (4EA6B87E)
827d4000 82807000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
82a07000 82a78000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
82a78000 82b83000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
82b83000 82bae000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
82bae000 82be9000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8a200000 8a2ea000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Sep 20 10:04:20 2011 (4E789D64)
8a2ea000 8a305000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
8a305000 8a30e000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8a30e000 8a34c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8a34c000 8a3d9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8a401000 8a511000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8a511000 8a54a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8a54a000 8a552000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8a552000 8a561000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8a561000 8a588000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8a588000 8a599000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8a599000 8a5ba000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
8a5ba000 8a5c3000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
8a5c3000 8a5c9500   avgrkx86 avgrkx86.sys Tue Sep 13 00:01:23 2011 (4E6ED593)
8a5ca000 8a5ce000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:15 2011 (4E1A28AB)
8a5f0000 8a5fb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Feb 18 06:28:13 2010 (4B7D244D)
8e00b000 8e928000   igdkmd32 igdkmd32.sys Wed Aug 25 15:31:24 2010 (4C756F8C)
8e928000 8e9c8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Jan 20 08:50:57 2011 (4D383DC1)
8e9c8000 8e9d4000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8e9d4000 8e9df000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8e9df000 8e9ee000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8ec0a000 8ec56000   yk60x86  yk60x86.sys  Thu Feb 21 11:35:35 2008 (47BDA857)
8ec56000 8ec6e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
8ec6e000 8ec73280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
8ec74000 8ec7d000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8ec7d000 8ec8c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8ec8c000 8ecbb000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8ecbb000 8ecfc000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8ecfc000 8ed07000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8ed07000 8ed1e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ed1e000 8ed29000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8ed29000 8ed4c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8ed4c000 8ed5b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8ed5b000 8ed6f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ed6f000 8ed84000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8ed84000 8ed94000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8ed94000 8edbe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8edbe000 8edc8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8edc8000 8edd5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8edd5000 8edec000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Apr 14 10:59:03 2011 (4DA70BB7)
8ee00000 8ee08000   NTIDrvr  NTIDrvr.sys  Wed Jan 30 20:30:42 2008 (47A124C2)
8ee08000 8ee09380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8ee0b000 8f192000   NETw5v32 NETw5v32.sys Mon Apr 28 09:29:22 2008 (4815D132)
8f192000 8f195780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8f196000 8f1a9000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8f1a9000 8f1b3000   DKbFltr  DKbFltr.sys  Thu Oct 19 04:24:28 2006 (4537363C)
8f1b3000 8f1be000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8f1be000 8f1ed100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Apr 25 12:18:01 2008 (48120439)
8f1ee000 8f1ef700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f1f0000 8f1fb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8f201000 8f236000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8f236000 8f247000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8f247000 8f252000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8f252000 8f260000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8f260000 8f276000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8f276000 8f28a000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8f28a000 8f2d0700   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Sun Jul 10 18:44:49 2011 (4E1A2B61)
8f2d1000 8f303000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8f303000 8f34b000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Apr 21 09:58:25 2011 (4DB03801)
8f34b000 8f362000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8f362000 8f378000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
8f378000 8f386000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8f386000 8f399000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f399000 8f3d5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8f3d5000 8f3f5b80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8f3f6000 8f400000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8f403000 8f60f280   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Fri Jun 13 05:10:04 2008 (4852396C)
8f610000 8f63d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8f63d000 8f662000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8f662000 8f787980   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Fri Feb 29 15:13:36 2008 (47C86770)
8f788000 8f795000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8f795000 8f7a2000   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Sun Aug 07 23:40:42 2011 (4E3F5ABA)
8f7a2000 8f7ab000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8f7ab000 8f7b2000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8f7b2000 8f7b9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8f7b9000 8f7c5000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f7c5000 8f7e6000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8f7e6000 8f7ee000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8f7ee000 8f7f6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8f7f6000 8f7ff000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8fa03000 8fa39a80   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Thu Oct 06 23:54:26 2011 (4E8E77F2)
8fa3a000 8fa4d000   RTSTOR   RTSTOR.SYS   Tue Aug 12 01:33:37 2008 (48A120B1)
8fa4d000 8fa75000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:13:52 2009 (49E01900)
8fa75000 8fab0000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8fab0000 8fabd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
8fabd000 8fac8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8fac8000 8fad2000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
8fad2000 8fadc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8fadc000 8faeb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8faeb000 8fb06000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
8fb06000 8fbb6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
8fbb6000 8fbc8000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:23 2008 (47919107)
8fbc8000 8fbe6000   irda     irda.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:25 2008 (479190CD)
8fbe6000 8fbf6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8fbf6000 8fc00000   netaapl  netaapl.sys  Thu Apr 28 14:25:31 2011 (4DB9B11B)
aa203000 aa22d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
aa22d000 aa237000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
aa237000 aa24a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
aa24a000 aa2b7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)
aa2b7000 aa2d4000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:25:08 2011 (4DBABC34)
aa2d4000 aa2ed000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 08:23:54 2011 (4D63B8EA)
aa2ed000 aa302000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
aa302000 aa323000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
aa323000 aa342000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:24:39 2011 (4DBABC17)
aa342000 aa37b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 06 11:31:46 2011 (4E147FE2)
aa37b000 aa393000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Apr 29 09:24:41 2011 (4DBABC19)
aa393000 aa3bb000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 29 09:25:09 2011 (4DBABC35)
aa3bb000 aa3c9000   usbaapl  usbaapl.sys  Thu Apr 28 14:25:54 2011 (4DB9B132)
aa3c9000 aa3d7000   wpdusb   wpdusb.sys   Wed Sep 30 21:01:54 2009 (4AC3FF82)
aa3d7000 aa3eb580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)
aa3ec000 aa3fe000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
ab200000 ab208000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
ab20b000 ab25a000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Feb 18 09:03:28 2011 (4D5E7C30)
ab25a000 ab26a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
ab26a000 ab270380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
ab272000 ab274700   AVGIDSShim AVGIDSShim.Sys Mon Oct 03 23:47:41 2011 (4E8A81DD)
ab275000 ab27c000   int15    int15.sys    Mon Jul 02 22:03:24 2007 (4689AE6C)
ab27c000 ab299e00   NTIPPKernel NTIPPKernel.sys Tue Nov 13 08:21:34 2007 (4739A4DE)
ab29a000 ab378000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
ab378000 ab381000   PSDNServ PSDNServ.sys Mon Feb 18 08:50:35 2008 (47B98D2B)
ab381000 ab393000   PSDVdisk PSDVdisk.sys Mon Feb 18 08:50:56 2008 (47B98D40)
ab393000 ab39d000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
ab39d000 ab3a9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Dec 08 12:26:18 2009 (4B1E8C3A)
ab3a9000 ab3ca000   000      000.fcl      Thu Jan 24 06:14:00 2008 (479872F8)
ab3ca000 ab3ce480   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:34 2011 (4E1A28BE)
ab3cf000 ab3ee400   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:00 2011 (4E1A289C)
ab3ef000 ab3f2780   mbam     mbam.sys     Tue Aug 02 10:47:00 2011 (4E380DE4)
ab3f3000 ab3fc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)

Unloaded modules:
ab25a000 ab272000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00018000
8a5ce000 8a5db000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
8a5db000 8a5e6000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
8a5e6000 8a5f0000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
start    end        module name
ab3a9000 ab3ca000   000      000.fcl      Thu Jan 24 06:14:00 2008 (479872F8)
8068a000 806d0000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
8f303000 8f34b000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Apr 21 09:58:25 2011 (4DB03801)
8f662000 8f787980   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Fri Feb 29 15:13:36 2008 (47C86770)
80795000 8079d000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8079d000 807bb000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
ab3cf000 ab3ee400   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:00 2011 (4E1A289C)
8a5ca000 8a5ce000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:15 2011 (4E1A28AB)
ab3ca000 ab3ce480   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:34 2011 (4E1A28BE)
ab272000 ab274700   AVGIDSShim AVGIDSShim.Sys Mon Oct 03 23:47:41 2011 (4E8A81DD)
8fa03000 8fa39a80   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Thu Oct 06 23:54:26 2011 (4E8E77F2)
8f795000 8f7a2000   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Sun Aug 07 23:40:42 2011 (4E3F5ABA)
8a5c3000 8a5c9500   avgrkx86 avgrkx86.sys Tue Sep 13 00:01:23 2011 (4E6ED593)
8f28a000 8f2d0700   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Sun Jul 10 18:44:49 2011 (4E1A2B61)
8071a000 80724000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
8f7b2000 8f7b9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8048c000 80494000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
aa2d4000 aa2ed000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 08:23:54 2011 (4D63B8EA)
81a60000 81a6e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8ec56000 8ec6e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
804d5000 805b5000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
8a599000 8a5ba000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
80494000 804d5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
8f192000 8f195780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
80717000 80719900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8fab0000 8fabd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
8a5ba000 8a5c3000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
8edd5000 8edec000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Apr 14 10:59:03 2011 (4DA70BB7)
8a588000 8a599000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8f1a9000 8f1b3000   DKbFltr  DKbFltr.sys  Thu Oct 19 04:24:28 2006 (4537363C)
8f63d000 8f662000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8fabd000 8fac8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8fac8000 8fad2000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
8fad2000 8fadc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8e928000 8e9c8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Jan 20 08:50:57 2011 (4D383DC1)
8a561000 8a588000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8fa4d000 8fa75000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:13:52 2009 (49E01900)
807d3000 807e3000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
805b5000 805e7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8f7a2000 8f7ab000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8a2ea000 8a305000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
8ec6e000 8ec73280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
827d4000 82807000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
8a34c000 8a3d9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
ab25a000 ab26a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
ab26a000 ab270380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
ab3f3000 ab3fc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
aa24a000 aa2b7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)
8f196000 8f1a9000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8e00b000 8e928000   igdkmd32 igdkmd32.sys Wed Aug 25 15:31:24 2010 (4C756F8C)
ab275000 ab27c000   int15    int15.sys    Mon Jul 02 22:03:24 2007 (4689AE6C)
8ec7d000 8ec8c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8fbb6000 8fbc8000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:23 2008 (47919107)
8fbc8000 8fbe6000   irda     irda.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:25 2008 (479190CD)
8f1b3000 8f1be000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
80404000 8040b000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8ed94000 8edbe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
82a07000 82a78000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
8fbe6000 8fbf6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8faeb000 8fb06000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
ab3ef000 ab3f2780   mbam     mbam.sys     Tue Aug 02 10:47:00 2011 (4E380DE4)
8040b000 8047b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
8f788000 8f795000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8fadc000 8faeb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8f1f0000 8f1fb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
ab200000 ab208000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8077d000 8078d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
aa2ed000 aa302000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
aa302000 aa323000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
aa323000 aa342000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:24:39 2011 (4DBABC17)
aa342000 aa37b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 06 11:31:46 2011 (4E147FE2)
aa37b000 aa393000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Apr 29 09:24:41 2011 (4DBABC19)
807bb000 807c5000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
8f247000 8f252000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
806d9000 806e1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8ec8c000 8ecbb000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
82b83000 82bae000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8edbe000 8edc8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8a552000 8a561000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
82a78000 82b83000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8ed1e000 8ed29000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
aa22d000 aa237000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8ed29000 8ed4c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8f236000 8f247000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8fbf6000 8fc00000   netaapl  netaapl.sys  Thu Apr 28 14:25:31 2011 (4DB9B11B)
8f378000 8f386000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8f2d1000 8f303000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
82bae000 82be9000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8ee0b000 8f192000   NETw5v32 NETw5v32.sys Mon Apr 28 09:29:22 2008 (4815D132)
8f252000 8f260000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8f3f6000 8f400000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8241a000 827d4000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Tue Oct 25 09:24:14 2011 (4EA6B87E)
8a401000 8a511000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8ee00000 8ee08000   NTIDrvr  NTIDrvr.sys  Wed Jan 30 20:30:42 2008 (47A124C2)
ab27c000 ab299e00   NTIPPKernel NTIPPKernel.sys Tue Nov 13 08:21:34 2007 (4739A4DE)
8f7ab000 8f7b2000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
aa203000 aa22d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
8f362000 8f378000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
80708000 80717000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
806e1000 80708000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
807c5000 807d3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
ab29a000 ab378000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8f610000 8f63d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
807e3000 807ec000   psdfilter psdfilter.sys Mon Feb 18 08:49:54 2008 (47B98D02)
ab378000 ab381000   PSDNServ PSDNServ.sys Mon Feb 18 08:50:35 2008 (47B98D2B)
ab381000 ab393000   PSDVdisk PSDVdisk.sys Mon Feb 18 08:50:56 2008 (47B98D40)
8047b000 8048c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8f7f6000 8f7ff000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8ed07000 8ed1e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ed4c000 8ed5b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8ed5b000 8ed6f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ed6f000 8ed84000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8f399000 8f3d5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8f7e6000 8f7ee000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8f7ee000 8f7f6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
aa237000 aa24a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8f403000 8f60f280   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Fri Jun 13 05:10:04 2008 (4852396C)
8fa3a000 8fa4d000   RTSTOR   RTSTOR.SYS   Tue Aug 12 01:33:37 2008 (48A120B1)
ab393000 ab39d000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8f276000 8f28a000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8a54a000 8a552000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8fb06000 8fbb6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
ab20b000 ab25a000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Feb 18 09:03:28 2011 (4D5E7C30)
aa393000 aa3bb000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 29 09:25:09 2011 (4DBABC35)
aa2b7000 aa2d4000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:25:08 2011 (4DBABC34)
8ecbb000 8ecfc000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8ee08000 8ee09380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8f1be000 8f1ed100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Apr 25 12:18:01 2008 (48120439)
8a200000 8a2ea000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Sep 20 10:04:20 2011 (4E789D64)
ab39d000 ab3a9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Dec 08 12:26:18 2009 (4B1E8C3A)
8ecfc000 8ed07000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8f260000 8f276000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8ed84000 8ed94000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
81a40000 81a49000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8a305000 8a30e000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8a5f0000 8a5fb000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Feb 18 06:28:13 2010 (4B7D244D)
8078d000 80795000   UBHelper UBHelper.sys Wed Jan 30 20:30:26 2008 (47A124B2)
8fa75000 8fab0000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8edc8000 8edd5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
aa3bb000 aa3c9000   usbaapl  usbaapl.sys  Thu Apr 28 14:25:54 2011 (4DB9B132)
8f34b000 8f362000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8f1ee000 8f1ef700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8e9df000 8e9ee000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8f201000 8f236000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8a30e000 8a34c000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8e9d4000 8e9df000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8f3d5000 8f3f5b80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8f7b9000 8f7c5000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f7c5000 8f7e6000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
80724000 80733000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80733000 8077d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
8a511000 8a54a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8f386000 8f399000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e9c8000 8e9d4000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8060b000 8067c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8067c000 8068a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
81820000 81a24000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
8ec74000 8ec7d000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
806d0000 806d9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
aa3c9000 aa3d7000   wpdusb   wpdusb.sys   Wed Sep 30 21:01:54 2009 (4AC3FF82)
aa3ec000 aa3fe000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
aa3d7000 aa3eb580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)
8ec0a000 8ec56000   yk60x86  yk60x86.sys  Thu Feb 21 11:35:35 2008 (47BDA857)

Unloaded modules:
ab25a000 ab272000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00018000
8a5ce000 8a5db000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
8a5db000 8a5e6000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
8a5e6000 8a5f0000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
Bugcheck code 0000007A
Arguments c0403d60 c0000185 8173c860 807aca9a
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 1995
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,4,a,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD a0400000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=1821]
BiosVendor = Phoenix Technologies LTD
BiosVersion = V1.10          
BiosReleaseDate = 12/04/2008
SystemManufacturer = Acer           
SystemProductName = Aspire 5735                    
SystemVersion = 0100           
BaseBoardManufacturer = Acer           
BaseBoardProduct = CathedralPeak                  
BaseBoardVersion = Rev            
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini121811-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82410000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82527c70
Debug session time: Sun Dec 18 16:37:55.441 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:36.226
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7A, {c0403d50, c0000185, 71f54860, 807aaa9a}

Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (7a)
The requested page of kernel data could not be read in.  Typically caused by
a bad block in the paging file or disk controller error. Also see
KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR.
If the error status is 0xC000000E, 0xC000009C, 0xC000009D or 0xC0000185,
it means the disk subsystem has experienced a failure.
If the error status is 0xC000009A, then it means the request failed because
a filesystem failed to make forward progress.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0403d50, lock type that was held (value 1,2,3, or PTE address)
Arg2: c0000185, error status (normally i/o status code)
Arg3: 71f54860, current process (virtual address for lock type 3, or PTE)
Arg4: 807aaa9a, virtual address that could not be in-paged (or PTE contents if arg1 is a PTE address)

Debugging Details:
------------------


ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000185 - The I/O device reported an I/O error.

DISK_HARDWARE_ERROR: There was error with disk hardware

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7a_c0000185

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  8af5bcac -- (.trap 0xffffffff8af5bcac)
.trap 0xffffffff8af5bcac
ErrCode = 00000010
eax=00000001 ebx=856d0a88 ecx=00000000 edx=848c80f0 esi=ae02c7a0 edi=856ca0e0
eip=807aaa9a esp=8af5bd20 ebp=8af5bd30 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010202
ataport!IdePortScanChannel:
807aaa9a 8bff            mov     edi,edi
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82487f8a to 8248cc38

STACK_TEXT:  
8af5bb64 82487f8a 85ed8d38 8af5bbc0 82528800 nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x24d
8af5bc18 824a9331 807aaa9a 00000000 00000000 nt!MiDispatchFault+0xd81
8af5bc94 8245ddd4 00000008 807aaa9a 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x10c6
8af5bc94 807aaa9a 00000008 807aaa9a 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
8af5bd1c 807aeec7 856ca0e0 8251213c 856ca028 ataport!IdePortScanChannel
8af5bd30 8261dcb9 856ca028 856cb308 8490d2d8 ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+0x3d
8af5bd44 824b5e22 856d0a88 00000000 8490d2d8 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
8af5bd7c 825e5fe2 856d0a88 14788e47 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
8af5bdc0 8244eefe 824b5d25 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d
807aeec7 56              push    esi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ataport

IMAGE_NAME:  ataport.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49e01eee

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7a_c0000185_ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d

BUCKET_ID:  0x7a_c0000185_ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+3d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=803d1120 ebx=c0000185 ecx=82510200 edx=00000104 esi=803d113c edi=00000000
eip=8248cc38 esp=8af5bb00 ebp=8af5bb64 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x24d:
8248cc38 8b4b14          mov     ecx,dword ptr [ebx+14h] ds:0023:c0000199=00000000
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8af5bb64 82487f8a 85ed8d38 8af5bbc0 82528800 nt!MiWaitForInPageComplete+0x24d
8af5bc18 824a9331 807aaa9a 00000000 00000000 nt!MiDispatchFault+0xd81
8af5bc94 8245ddd4 00000008 807aaa9a 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x10c6
8af5bc94 807aaa9a 00000008 807aaa9a 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 8af5bcac)
8af5bd1c 807aeec7 856ca0e0 8251213c 856ca028 ataport!IdePortScanChannel (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af5bd30 8261dcb9 856ca028 856cb308 8490d2d8 ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+0x3d (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
8af5bd44 824b5e22 856d0a88 00000000 8490d2d8 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
8af5bd7c 825e5fe2 856d0a88 14788e47 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
8af5bdc0 8244eefe 824b5d25 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start    end        module name
8040c000 80413000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80413000 80483000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
80483000 80494000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
80494000 8049c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8049c000 804dd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
804dd000 805bd000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
805bd000 805ef000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
80609000 8067a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8067a000 80688000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
80688000 806ce000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
806ce000 806d7000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806d7000 806df000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806df000 80706000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
80706000 80715000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
80715000 80717900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
80718000 80722000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
80722000 80731000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80731000 8077b000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
8077b000 8078b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8078b000 80793000   UBHelper UBHelper.sys Wed Jan 30 20:30:26 2008 (47A124B2)
80793000 8079b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8079b000 807b9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
807b9000 807c3000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
807c3000 807d1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
807d1000 807e1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
807e1000 807ea000   psdfilter psdfilter.sys Mon Feb 18 08:49:54 2008 (47B98D02)
82410000 827ca000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 17 09:26:27 2011 (4DFB5603)
827ca000 827fd000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
82a0e000 82a7f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
82a7f000 82b8a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
82b8a000 82bb5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
82bb5000 82bf0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8a20f000 8a2f9000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Sep 20 10:04:20 2011 (4E789D64)
8a2f9000 8a314000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
8a314000 8a31d000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8a31d000 8a35b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8a35b000 8a3e8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8a402000 8a512000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8a512000 8a54b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8a54b000 8a553000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8a553000 8a562000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8a562000 8a589000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8a589000 8a59a000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8a59a000 8a5bb000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
8a5bb000 8a5c4000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
8a5c4000 8a5ca500   avgrkx86 avgrkx86.sys Tue Sep 13 00:01:23 2011 (4E6ED593)
8a5cb000 8a5cf000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:15 2011 (4E1A28AB)
8a5f1000 8a5fc000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Feb 18 06:28:13 2010 (4B7D244D)
8e405000 8ed22000   igdkmd32 igdkmd32.sys Wed Aug 25 15:31:24 2010 (4C756F8C)
8ed22000 8edc2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Jan 20 08:50:57 2011 (4D383DC1)
8edc2000 8edce000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8edce000 8edd9000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8edd9000 8ede8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8ee0e000 8ee5a000   yk60x86  yk60x86.sys  Thu Feb 21 11:35:35 2008 (47BDA857)
8ee5a000 8ee72000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
8ee72000 8ee7b000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8ee7b000 8ee8a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8ee8a000 8eeb9000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8eeb9000 8eefa000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8eefa000 8ef05000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8ef05000 8ef1c000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ef1c000 8ef27000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8ef27000 8ef4a000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8ef4a000 8ef59000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8ef59000 8ef6d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ef6d000 8ef82000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8ef82000 8ef92000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8ef92000 8ef93380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8ef94000 8efbe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8efbe000 8efc8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8efc8000 8efd5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8efd5000 8efff000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
8f000000 8f008000   NTIDrvr  NTIDrvr.sys  Wed Jan 30 20:30:42 2008 (47A124C2)
8f009000 8f390000   NETw5v32 NETw5v32.sys Mon Apr 28 09:29:22 2008 (4815D132)
8f390000 8f393780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8f394000 8f3a7000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8f3a7000 8f3b1000   DKbFltr  DKbFltr.sys  Thu Oct 19 04:24:28 2006 (4537363C)
8f3b1000 8f3bc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8f3bc000 8f3eb100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Apr 25 12:18:01 2008 (48120439)
8f3ec000 8f3ed700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f3ee000 8f3f9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8f3f9000 8f3fe280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
8f800000 8f835000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8f835000 8f846000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8f846000 8f852000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f852000 8f873000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8f873000 8f87e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8f87e000 8f88c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8f88c000 8f895000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f895000 8f8ab000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8f8ab000 8f8bf000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8f8bf000 8f905700   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Sun Jul 10 18:44:49 2011 (4E1A2B61)
8f906000 8f938000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8f938000 8f94b000   RTSTOR   RTSTOR.SYS   Tue Aug 12 01:33:37 2008 (48A120B1)
8f94b000 8f993000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Apr 21 09:58:25 2011 (4DB03801)
8f993000 8f9a9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
8f9a9000 8f9b7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8f9b7000 8f9ca000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f9ca000 8f9da000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8f9da000 8f9ed000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8fa00000 8fa08000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8fa09000 8fc15280   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Fri Jun 13 05:10:04 2008 (4852396C)
8fc16000 8fc43000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8fc43000 8fc68000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8fc68000 8fd8d980   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Fri Feb 29 15:13:36 2008 (47C86770)
8fd8e000 8fd9b000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8fd9b000 8fdb2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8fdb2000 8fdd2b80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8fdd3000 8fde0000   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Sun Aug 07 23:40:42 2011 (4E3F5ABA)
8fde0000 8fde9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8fde9000 8fdf0000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8fdf0000 8fdf7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8fdf7000 8fdff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
90000000 9000a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
9000e000 9004a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
9004a000 90054000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
90054000 9006b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Apr 14 10:59:03 2011 (4DA70BB7)
9006b000 900a1a80   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Thu Oct 06 23:54:26 2011 (4E8E77F2)
900a2000 900ca000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:13:52 2009 (49E01900)
900ca000 900d7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
900d7000 900e2000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
900e2000 900ec000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
900ec000 900f6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
900f6000 90105000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
90105000 90120000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
90120000 901d0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
901d0000 901e2000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:23 2008 (47919107)
901e2000 90200000   irda     irda.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:25 2008 (479190CD)
96a00000 96c04000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
96c20000 96c29000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
96c40000 96c4e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
aa800000 aa86d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)
aa86d000 aa88a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:25:08 2011 (4DBABC34)
aa88a000 aa8a3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 08:23:54 2011 (4D63B8EA)
aa8a3000 aa8b8000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
aa8b8000 aa8d9000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
aa8d9000 aa8f8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:24:39 2011 (4DBABC17)
aa8f8000 aa931000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 06 11:31:46 2011 (4E147FE2)
aa931000 aa949000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Apr 29 09:24:41 2011 (4DBABC19)
aa949000 aa971000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 29 09:25:09 2011 (4DBABC35)
aa971000 aa9c0000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Feb 18 09:03:28 2011 (4D5E7C30)
aa9d8000 aa9da700   AVGIDSShim AVGIDSShim.Sys Mon Oct 03 23:47:41 2011 (4E8A81DD)
aa9db000 aa9e2000   int15    int15.sys    Mon Jul 02 22:03:24 2007 (4689AE6C)
aa9e2000 aa9ffe00   NTIPPKernel NTIPPKernel.sys Tue Nov 13 08:21:34 2007 (4739A4DE)
ad60c000 ad6ea000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
ad6ea000 ad6f3000   PSDNServ PSDNServ.sys Mon Feb 18 08:50:35 2008 (47B98D2B)
ad6f3000 ad705000   PSDVdisk PSDVdisk.sys Mon Feb 18 08:50:56 2008 (47B98D40)
ad705000 ad70f000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
ad70f000 ad71b000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Dec 08 12:26:18 2009 (4B1E8C3A)
ad71b000 ad73c000   000      000.fcl      Thu Jan 24 06:14:00 2008 (479872F8)
ad73c000 ad740480   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:34 2011 (4E1A28BE)
ad741000 ad760400   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:00 2011 (4E1A289C)
ad761000 ad79c000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
ad79c000 ad7a5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
ad7a5000 ad7b5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
ad7b5000 ad7bb380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
ad7bc000 ad7c4000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)

Unloaded modules:
aa9c0000 aa9d8000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00018000
8a5cf000 8a5dc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
8a5dc000 8a5e7000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
8a5e7000 8a5f1000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
start    end        module name
ad71b000 ad73c000   000      000.fcl      Thu Jan 24 06:14:00 2008 (479872F8)
80688000 806ce000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
8f94b000 8f993000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Apr 21 09:58:25 2011 (4DB03801)
8fc68000 8fd8d980   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Fri Feb 29 15:13:36 2008 (47C86770)
80793000 8079b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8079b000 807b9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
ad741000 ad760400   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:00 2011 (4E1A289C)
8a5cb000 8a5cf000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:15 2011 (4E1A28AB)
ad73c000 ad740480   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Sun Jul 10 18:33:34 2011 (4E1A28BE)
aa9d8000 aa9da700   AVGIDSShim AVGIDSShim.Sys Mon Oct 03 23:47:41 2011 (4E8A81DD)
9006b000 900a1a80   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Thu Oct 06 23:54:26 2011 (4E8E77F2)
8fdd3000 8fde0000   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Sun Aug 07 23:40:42 2011 (4E3F5ABA)
8a5c4000 8a5ca500   avgrkx86 avgrkx86.sys Tue Sep 13 00:01:23 2011 (4E6ED593)
8f8bf000 8f905700   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Sun Jul 10 18:44:49 2011 (4E1A2B61)
80718000 80722000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
8fdf0000 8fdf7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
80494000 8049c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
aa88a000 aa8a3000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 08:23:54 2011 (4D63B8EA)
96c40000 96c4e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8ee5a000 8ee72000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
804dd000 805bd000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
8a59a000 8a5bb000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
8049c000 804dd000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
8f390000 8f393780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
80715000 80717900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
900ca000 900d7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
8a5bb000 8a5c4000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
90054000 9006b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Apr 14 10:59:03 2011 (4DA70BB7)
8a589000 8a59a000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8f3a7000 8f3b1000   DKbFltr  DKbFltr.sys  Thu Oct 19 04:24:28 2006 (4537363C)
8fc43000 8fc68000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
900d7000 900e2000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
900e2000 900ec000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
900ec000 900f6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8ed22000 8edc2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Jan 20 08:50:57 2011 (4D383DC1)
8a562000 8a589000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
900a2000 900ca000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:13:52 2009 (49E01900)
807d1000 807e1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
805bd000 805ef000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8fde0000 8fde9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8a2f9000 8a314000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
8f3f9000 8f3fe280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
827ca000 827fd000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
8a35b000 8a3e8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
ad7a5000 ad7b5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
ad7b5000 ad7bb380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
ad79c000 ad7a5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
aa800000 aa86d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)
8f394000 8f3a7000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8e405000 8ed22000   igdkmd32 igdkmd32.sys Wed Aug 25 15:31:24 2010 (4C756F8C)
aa9db000 aa9e2000   int15    int15.sys    Mon Jul 02 22:03:24 2007 (4689AE6C)
8ee7b000 8ee8a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
901d0000 901e2000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:23 2008 (47919107)
901e2000 90200000   irda     irda.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:25 2008 (479190CD)
8f3b1000 8f3bc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8040c000 80413000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8ef94000 8efbe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
82a0e000 82a7f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
8f9ca000 8f9da000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
90105000 90120000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
80413000 80483000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
8fd8e000 8fd9b000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
900f6000 90105000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8f3ee000 8f3f9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
ad7bc000 ad7c4000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8077b000 8078b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
aa8a3000 aa8b8000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
aa8b8000 aa8d9000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
aa8d9000 aa8f8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:24:39 2011 (4DBABC17)
aa8f8000 aa931000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 06 11:31:46 2011 (4E147FE2)
aa931000 aa949000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Apr 29 09:24:41 2011 (4DBABC19)
807b9000 807c3000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:11 2009 (49E01EEF)
8f873000 8f87e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
806d7000 806df000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8ee8a000 8eeb9000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
82b8a000 82bb5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
8efbe000 8efc8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8a553000 8a562000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
82a7f000 82b8a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8ef1c000 8ef27000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
90000000 9000a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8ef27000 8ef4a000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8f835000 8f846000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8f9a9000 8f9b7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8f906000 8f938000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
82bb5000 82bf0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8f009000 8f390000   NETw5v32 NETw5v32.sys Mon Apr 28 09:29:22 2008 (4815D132)
8f87e000 8f88c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
9004a000 90054000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
82410000 827ca000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 17 09:26:27 2011 (4DFB5603)
8a402000 8a512000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8f000000 8f008000   NTIDrvr  NTIDrvr.sys  Wed Jan 30 20:30:42 2008 (47A124C2)
aa9e2000 aa9ffe00   NTIPPKernel NTIPPKernel.sys Tue Nov 13 08:21:34 2007 (4739A4DE)
8fde9000 8fdf0000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8efd5000 8efff000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
8f993000 8f9a9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
80706000 80715000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
806df000 80706000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
807c3000 807d1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
ad60c000 ad6ea000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8fc16000 8fc43000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
807e1000 807ea000   psdfilter psdfilter.sys Mon Feb 18 08:49:54 2008 (47B98D02)
ad6ea000 ad6f3000   PSDNServ PSDNServ.sys Mon Feb 18 08:50:35 2008 (47B98D2B)
ad6f3000 ad705000   PSDVdisk PSDVdisk.sys Mon Feb 18 08:50:56 2008 (47B98D40)
80483000 80494000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8f88c000 8f895000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8ef05000 8ef1c000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ef4a000 8ef59000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8ef59000 8ef6d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ef6d000 8ef82000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
9000e000 9004a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8fdf7000 8fdff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8fa00000 8fa08000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8f9da000 8f9ed000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8fa09000 8fc15280   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Fri Jun 13 05:10:04 2008 (4852396C)
8f938000 8f94b000   RTSTOR   RTSTOR.SYS   Tue Aug 12 01:33:37 2008 (48A120B1)
ad705000 ad70f000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8f8ab000 8f8bf000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8a54b000 8a553000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
90120000 901d0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
aa971000 aa9c0000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Feb 18 09:03:28 2011 (4D5E7C30)
aa949000 aa971000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Apr 29 09:25:09 2011 (4DBABC35)
aa86d000 aa88a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Apr 29 09:25:08 2011 (4DBABC34)
8eeb9000 8eefa000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8ef92000 8ef93380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8f3bc000 8f3eb100   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Apr 25 12:18:01 2008 (48120439)
8a20f000 8a2f9000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Sep 20 10:04:20 2011 (4E789D64)
ad70f000 ad71b000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Dec 08 12:26:18 2009 (4B1E8C3A)
8eefa000 8ef05000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8f895000 8f8ab000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8ef82000 8ef92000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
96c20000 96c29000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8a314000 8a31d000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8a5f1000 8a5fc000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Feb 18 06:28:13 2010 (4B7D244D)
8078b000 80793000   UBHelper UBHelper.sys Wed Jan 30 20:30:26 2008 (47A124B2)
ad761000 ad79c000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8efc8000 8efd5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8fd9b000 8fdb2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8f3ec000 8f3ed700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8edd9000 8ede8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8f800000 8f835000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8a31d000 8a35b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8edce000 8edd9000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8fdb2000 8fdd2b80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8f846000 8f852000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f852000 8f873000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
80722000 80731000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80731000 8077b000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
8a512000 8a54b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8f9b7000 8f9ca000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8edc2000 8edce000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
80609000 8067a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8067a000 80688000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
96a00000 96c04000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
8ee72000 8ee7b000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
806ce000 806d7000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
8ee0e000 8ee5a000   yk60x86  yk60x86.sys  Thu Feb 21 11:35:35 2008 (47BDA857)

Unloaded modules:
aa9c0000 aa9d8000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00018000
8a5cf000 8a5dc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
8a5dc000 8a5e7000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
8a5e7000 8a5f1000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
Bugcheck code 0000007A
Arguments c0403d50 c0000185 71f54860 807aaa9a
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 1995
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,4,a,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD a0400000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.5, DMIVersion 0, Size=1821]
BiosVendor = Phoenix Technologies LTD
BiosVersion = V1.10          
BiosReleaseDate = 12/04/2008
SystemManufacturer = Acer           
SystemProductName = Aspire 5735                    
SystemVersion = 0100           
BaseBoardManufacturer = Acer           
BaseBoardProduct = CathedralPeak                  
BaseBoardVersion = Rev            
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini121111-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18484.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.110617-0336
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x8244c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82563c70
Debug session time: Sun Dec 11 16:54:17.698 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:47.950
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7A, {c0452b18, c0000185, 932c0860, 8a563165}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avgmfx86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avgmfx86.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AVGIDSFilter.Sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AVGIDSFilter.Sys
Probably caused by : mup.sys ( mup!MupiCheckForMailslotRequest+112 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (7a)
The requested page of kernel data could not be read in.  Typically caused by
a bad block in the paging file or disk controller error. Also see
KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR.
If the error status is 0xC000000E, 0xC000009C, 0xC000009D or 0xC0000185,
it means the disk subsystem has experienced a failure.
If the error status is 0xC000009A, then it means the request failed because
a filesystem failed to make forward progress.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0452b18, lock type that was held (value 1,2,3, or PTE address)
Arg2: c0000185, error status (normally i/o status code)
Arg3: 932c0860, current process (virtual address for lock type 3, or PTE)
Arg4: 8a563165, virtual address that could not be in-paged (or PTE contents if arg1 is a PTE address)

Debugging Details:
------------------


ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000185 - The I/O device reported an I/O error.

DISK_HARDWARE_ERROR: There was error with disk hardware
```


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not sure a driver is the issue. The 0xc000185 error code is one that's passed by a device operated by a driver in that it has reported an I/O error to the driver, and the driver is passing it to Windows kernel stating what the device told it. This occurred during a paging operation, which means it involves the drive that holds the paging file. 

While this _can_ be caused by driver problems, it's the least likely. Most often this is caused by improper BIOS/RAID setup, or just a plain bad drive controller or drive.


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

wrench - I will try this when I can get on to a computer with a CD R-W on it and report back, thanks.

VirGnarus - If you are right and it's in fact a bad drive controller, or drive, is this fixable (cheaply) or a new computer job? And can my BIOS/RAID setup be changed?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a single drive so there is not a Raid setup, on a laptop the hard drive is the usual suspect and can be replaced, if the controller is at fault that would mean a replacement motherboard is needed the price and availability of which would be the determining factor in replace/repair options.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of laptop it is? if Dell they do have some weird Raid setup for the drive even in workstations and laptops


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

loda117 said:


> What kind of laptop it is? if Dell they do have some weird Raid setup for the drive even in workstations and laptops


Acer Aspire


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I really think it's a failing drive. The fact that you mentioned in your first post that this is progressively increasing in occurrence, that's a sign of a drive that is getting worse.


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not managed to locate anybody with a CD R-W yet, however, just performed another system performance scan. The original one last week said the only problem was no anti virus (crap, as I have AVG free edition), anyway done another this morning and it's now found the following;

Severity:	Information
Warning:	The average disk queue length is 2. The disk may be at its maximum transfer capacity due to throughput and disk seeks
Related:	Disk Diagnosis

Why it didnt find this last week I do not know, and whether this is even related to bsod I do not know, but I thought it may be worth posting.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> Disk Diagnosis


 It's telling you to test the drive


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay so I desperately need a copy of the Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for dos.iso on CD then. Without sounding completely stupid grin Is that the only way to test this, with it copied to a CD? On laptop you see and struggling to get anybody to burn it to CD for me, great friends huh?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Doesn't your laptop have a CD R/W drive?


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry posted same thing twice.


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

You know what, looking at it now DVD R-W (E it does! I'm thinking more of a desktop computer type one where you'd have your seperate disk drive to copy CD to CD also. I will get back with my results when I get to purchase some blanks later on, thanks!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Before any disk testing, first thing you should do is backup any data you have. Disk testing can be very strenuous to a drive, and for one that may very well potentially be dying right now, the drive test will only exacerbate the issue and may even cause your drive to be unusable shortly after it is finished. Make sure to prepare for this eventuality.


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not really anything that I'm concerned about losing. Anyway...went into BIOS and set to boot from CD as number one in the priority list when booting up. The CD is in, yet its just bypassing it and going straight to Windows. 

Not sure what's going on, if something is missing or something? On the CD I have the file "Diag504fCD" and in this is is two text documents, two MS DOS apps named "IBMDOS" and "IBMBIO", and another, possibly MS DOS app too named "DLGDIAG5".

Not sure where to go from here now so I will wait for some assistance, thanks guys!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the free program Imgburn  to burn the ISO you downloaded and make a bootble CD. Sounds like you burnt the ISO but the program did not make it bootable.


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

wrench, I downloaded the programme to burn, burnt it again on a new CD yet the same problem exists. Cannot believe the amount of hassle this is causing, I'm unbelieveably sorry about it! Any ideas why the programme isn't booting when I restart? Double checked BIOS and it is still set to boot first DVD drive first yet goes straight to Windows.

Thankyou sirs!


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Definitely booting from disk by the way, under main menu I enabled it as was disabled, pressed F12 and asked to boot from disk, yet still normal startup. Maybe the programme isn't agreeing with this type of computer or something?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Normal start up means it's not booting from CD, if it was and the program didn't run you would just see a C:\ prompt.

Try the Windows based diagnostic > WD Support / Downloads / WD Scorpio & AV-25 / WD Scorpio Blue
It's not always as conclusive but it comes up with errors it'll still mean the drive is failing


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay thank-you I have started the test, will report back in an expected 1 hours 50 :O


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, bad news! 


Test Option: EXTENDED TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD5000BEVT-22ZAT0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WXNY08S90088 
Firmware Number: 01.01A01 
Capacity: 500.11 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: FAIL 
Test Error Code: 08-Error was detected while repairing bad sectors. 
Test Time: 18:56:14, January 02, 2012 

It did say they may be repairable, however I attempted this and after a few seconds said error contact WD support. Am I finished? Any ideas?


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Handling error according to the text document. Is this serious? Thanks kindly


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need to replace the hard drive.
The bad news is the price with the flooding in Thailand where most are manufactured their is currently a short supply which has caused the prices to nearly double over the last few months. > Western Digital Scorpio Blue 500GB 2.5" Laptop Hard Drive - WD5000BPVT - Scan.co.uk

Do you have the reinstall disks?


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not sure, don't think so to be honest, moved house since the purchase. Is that me stuck then without them? See if I'm to pay nearly £100 for a hard drive (and not sure how to fit), maybe it's best just to wait a few months till this dies and save for an i-7 or something for £500 mark.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's what about 3 years old?
How much on battery time do you have?

Installing the drive is not terribly hard.
How To Replace the Hard Drive in an Acer Aspire 5742 Series Notebook Laptop - YouTube

Check the Start menu to see if there is an option to make recovery disks.
Some Aspires have that option others do not.


----------



## eastwood40 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah about 3 years old I'd say, clever man! Battery i'm not too sure as I always use connected to the mains. Looking at the menu I can back up files, I think this would be okay to make a new disk?

Now I guess it's just a decision to make on repair or replace. How much longer am I likely to have? Will the BSOD happen more and more or stay at the once every so often? Been tempted to upgrade to an i7 processor anyway to be honest, if I do buy a new hard drive, can I make this laptop any more powerful or will it be like for like? And will that extend the life of this laptop for another 3 years?

Thanks to you all for all the work you have put into this anyway I have appreciated it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

More powerful no, you can install a larger drive for more storage space but it's not going to speed it up any.

Backup is not what you want. 

Installing fresh is the best option, cloning(copying) the existing drive to the replacement is another option how ever if there is corrupt data on the old drive that would transferred to the new drive, second issue is you would need either a external drive enclosure(to hold the new drive while transferring data) or a desktop pc to install both the old and new drivers into in order to copy one to the other.

I just moved from a T1300 to an i5 this thing hasn't slowed down at all, I was playing with Adobe Premiere Pro and Photoshop earlier the old t1300 would have slow and halt on HD video this didn't even slow down.

How long will it last is any ones guess depends on what is actually failing on the drive, if it's just a scratched platter from a drop or shock damage if the sectors are marked bad it will last a lot longer the if it's a spindle or read arm failing.


----------

